# Nite Glow rings



## dougmccoy (Apr 2, 2006)

I recently bought 3 of the latest Mk 111 Nite Glow rings and one of the older X2's. At purchase all of the rings were new and all in first class condition. After only a few weeks of gentle use on the end of a couple of key rings, two of the rings have noticeable cracking around the ends where the stopper is located. Although none have failed I was so concerned about them failing and loosing the tritium vials that I made a couple of end pieces for them and glued them on.

I have today emailed Nite about this as the Glow rings were obtained from seperate UK buyers and I think it very unlikely that I could have been unlucky enough to have bought two faulty rings from two seperate sources?

The purpose of this post is to ask you guys to check your glo rings to see if you are having the same problem or is it just my bad luck?

Doug


----------



## DreamScape (Apr 2, 2006)

Doug,

I have had the same problem too unfortunatley. A drop of super glue on the bottom has solved the issue for me (and the glow ring :naughty: ) I think there is this issue going on in the blade forum.
I'm pretty sure if I remember that NiteIze will replace the tritium Vial if lost due to the bottom falling out.


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 2, 2006)

What do these look like? I've had my glow-ring on my whistle lanyard for a while now and haven't noticed any problems whatsoever, and it gets twirled and it goes swimming with my keys and everything..


----------



## dougmccoy (Apr 3, 2006)

Use this link to view them

http://www.nitepalm.com/ukbroad/

The polycarbonate ones crack at the bottom where the interfererence fit stopper is located. I'm fairly sure this is a widespread problem as quite a few folks have experienced the same issue over in the UK.

Doug


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 3, 2006)

Really?? I've had no problems - mine looks like new..


----------

